# Beautiful bokeh! Let me see yours!



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Bokehlicious!


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 9, 2013)

Shaped bokeh


----------



## DangHuynh (Jan 9, 2013)

Rookie!


----------



## TommyLee (Jan 9, 2013)

not sure of the tree-rat settings.. but it is the 85L II on a 5D2 ... right on the window sill

the car antenna is the 5D3 with 85L II ... in the morning light


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 9, 2013)

First mask attempts-


----------



## bvukich (Jan 9, 2013)

What the heck, I haven't posted a picture in forever...

Just my trusty old 50/1.4


----------



## risc32 (Jan 9, 2013)

yes, i'm a clothes pin photographer, but that's just my day job. I aspire to be an electric clothes dryer photographer... 

And, i know, i should have moved that one pin that was in the way a bit, but i was really just fooling around. this wasn't meant to even be saved, let alone posted somewhere...


----------



## infared (Jan 9, 2013)

This is fun.


----------



## TommyLee (Jan 9, 2013)

NOTAPRO

Love the doorknob.....

Tom


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 9, 2013)

Bokeh in the front, Bokeh in the back, Bokeh everywhere!
5D2, 50mm f/1.4
1/100 @ f/2
Pile of Christmas lights in the front, and background stand with white muslin w/ 5 strands of icicle lights, weaved into a net.


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

some really lovely photos here ... here's mine


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

and another


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 9, 2013)

85L and I think it was on the 1Ds3. Fall trees in the background.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 9, 2013)

135L on 1DX.


----------



## Studio1930 (Jan 9, 2013)

200 f/2 on 1DX


----------



## TommyLee (Jan 9, 2013)

studio
you really have some stunning photos there....in a number of posts.....you know what to do with the tools...

really nice to look at .. ...cant pick one ...

well maybe Lindsey and also the grey-eyed dawg....

I want to drag my 135 out and get to work....(I do use the 85L more .. lately)
but you have so many subjects going on....

great stuff.....

------------
in this owl release ...the only thing that worked was the 135 and the 1D3...
I had no idea what was gonna happen and had to beable to shoot fast and beautiful and it was a dark woods....

the 135 is such a problem solver ... also rescued me in a ballet shoot years ago... ...it seemed the only way...
love it


----------



## ibecamewe (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## mrmarks (Jan 10, 2013)

_MG_6789 by marksmike, on Flickr


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 25, 2013)

30/52 Weeks of Sailor - Baby blue... by David KM, on Flickr



The Hostess by David KM, on Flickr



BBQ marshmallows... YUMMM !!! by David KM, on Flickron Flickr


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (Jan 25, 2013)

5D MKIII + 70-200 f/2.8L IS II

Nothing special. However, you would never know there's a giant mess of automotive parts in the background lol.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 25, 2013)

U of T Out Of Focus by Jesse Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's some of mine!




Crystal Swans with Bokeh! by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Christmas Ornament Up Close by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




Christmas Vines with Bokeh! by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's some nature / wildlife bokehs




Black and Blue Damselfly by Revup67, on Flickr




&quot;Hung Out To Dry, then Eaten&quot; Great Blue Heron with Ground Squirrel by Revup67, on Flickr




Belted King Fisher (Megaceryle alcyon) by Revup67, on Flickr




House Finch caught Red Handed, I mean Beaked! by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2013)

Shot with the 1DMKIV & 1Dx


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 25, 2013)

Smooth background?



IMG_9577_l by volksron, on Flickr

Or balls of light?



Relaxed night by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jan 25, 2013)

I vote balls of light.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 25, 2013)

extremely nice shots!

5DM2, 70-200, F/4.0 IS + Kenko TC 1,4


----------



## Hardwire (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my early shots with the 5d2 on the 24-105


----------



## joshmurrah (Jan 25, 2013)

I always thought bokeh refered to the "balls of light" moreso than just OOF areas.

Irregardless, great photos everyone!


----------



## bjd (Jan 25, 2013)

5DIII 70-200 F2.8 IS USM II


----------



## Eneade (Jan 25, 2013)

With the 50 f/1.4 wide open :




sturmey archer par Eneade, sur Flickr


----------



## sanj (Jan 25, 2013)

5d2. 600mm I. f5.6


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 25, 2013)

Bokeh is not just balls of light, it's OOF background quality in general (including nice balls of light).

Anyway, let's add some motion images too!

NEX-5N with Leitz Summilux-R 50mm f/1.4 (or maybe it was the Elmarit-R 90mm f/2.8, I'm not sure)

https://vimeo.com/57879637

Two very old cameras


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 25, 2013)

Barrel of fun by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## srh (Jan 25, 2013)

60D + 70-200mm f2.8 
1/250 sec @ f2.8


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 25, 2013)

5dMk3 24-70Mk1 f2.8 1/160 ISO 100. Not the best but I love the look.


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 25, 2013)

Bokehlicious yummy yummy


----------



## Von (Jan 25, 2013)

70-200mm IS II


----------



## chops411 (Jan 25, 2013)

70-200mm f4 IS



IMG_8457-Edit by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 25, 2013)

Normally, when I shoot macro/close-up shots, I go for more DOF, but in this case, I really like the shallow DOF and insane blur.







I suppose this isn't bad for the "crappy" 60D and the EF-S 60mm macro :


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 26, 2013)

Took this today for a bike I am tossing on CL that I don't ride anymore. Love the way they turned out!

5DmkIII 24-70 f/2.8Mk1 ISO 100 1/320


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 26, 2013)

seems to me bokeh is where Canon really shines 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 26, 2013)

135L (out of focus area is fall foliage)




Framed by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 26, 2013)

Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC - I'm actually quite impressed with it's bokeh for a standard zoom:




Autumn Gold by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't forget the fabulous Helios 44-2 with it's very unique, swirely bokeh:




Overgrown - Explored June 16th, 2012 by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2013)

300 f/2.8 + 1.4x.




Red Squirrel Feeding Time by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

100mm macro.




Common Lizard Head on View by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## tedh (Jan 26, 2013)

7D w/Canon EF 100mm, ISO 1600, F/4, 1/500


----------



## sirjorj (Jan 28, 2013)

My first post here! I thought this fit the thread pretty well.
Shot with a T1i and 70-300 IS (non-L)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

This. All these are shot on wonderful canon L primes from 24LII, 50L, 85LII, and 135L.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 28, 2013)

More.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 28, 2013)

Speckled rattlesnake in reptile house.
5Dmk2 with Canon 100 2.8 macro at f/3.5, iso 2000.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Apr 28, 2013)

The Mine


----------



## yablonsky (Apr 28, 2013)

24-70 II @ f2.8


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 28, 2013)

*Deflated*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8L II USM 



Deflated by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*Carpe diem*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Canon TS-E24mm f/3.5L II ı Singh Ray 0.9 Reverse ND Grad Filter ı Singh Ray LB Warming Polarizer 



Carpe diem by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*The Beauty Within*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EF100mm f/2.8L IS Macro USM 



The Beauty Within by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2013)

For unique, stylish bokeh it is pretty hard to top the Helios 44 line. Here's a couple from the Helios 44-4:




Glorious Imperfections by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Out with the Old; In with the New by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Manual focus only on EOS bodies (or any body), but if you've got time, it produces some really unique results.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2013)

Here's an odd source for great bokeh, but what this shot from the 70-300L?




Slither by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Apr 28, 2013)

100mm f/2 on 5D Mark II, quite a bokehlicious combo.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 28, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> 100mm f/2 on 5D Mark II, quite a bokehlicious combo.



Nice. That's one lens I haven't shot, although between the 85mm f/1.8, the 100L, and the 135L already in my bag, I probably won't be getting it. Still, I've heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Apr 28, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Nice. That's one lens I haven't shot, although between the 85mm f/1.8, the 100L, and the 135L already in my bag, I probably won't be getting it. Still, I've heard nothing but good about it.



It is awesome.  Sharp wide open, creamy bokeh, very good corrected and the autofocus is superfast! But if I had the 100L and 135L i wouldn't bother buying it neither. :


----------



## TommyLee (May 27, 2013)

the sigma 35mm @ f1.4.... 5D3
I sold my 35L (which I liked) and bought this lens

////////////////////////////
first shot:
daughter in-focus
the woman(mother) - on the left - in the background is a good example of a nice bokeh quality - to my eye...
the guy in right corner is pretty nice treatment too


of course the quality varies with differing back ground distance and foreground focus distance
and of course different busy shapes too.... the sigma is not tops...but pretty good IMO

this just seems to be an ideal combo for the sigma 35......

second shot:
different distances...plus the stove-hood on left ...the lines start to get slightly busy.. the 85L would likely handle that differently
I believe...all this is pretty subjective...

//////////////////

lots of nice examples in this post
people here have really nice compositional ideas too...


I would say the 35 sigma and then - either - the 135L or 85L canon are a great pair..

the sigma is sharp wide open, has minimal distortion and chromatics,
is built solidly and focuses accurately and quickly .... it is a wonderful lens - IMO

thanks
TOM


----------



## hendrik0701 (May 27, 2013)

Canon 6D + 24-70/2,8 I







Canon 6D + 200/1,8






Canon 6D + 35/1,4 L


----------



## Northstar (May 27, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> More.



RL...I love that second photo...it tells a story.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 27, 2013)

First shot taken with my Pentacon 135mm 2.8, a lens known for its bokeh!


----------



## hippoeater (May 27, 2013)

zeiss 35mm f2 @ f2


----------



## lholmes549 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## lholmes549 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## tpatana (May 28, 2013)

Here's one of my favorites.


----------



## jwilbern (May 28, 2013)

Giant Blue Lilac by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## nightbreath (May 28, 2013)

Here's one from Thailand


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 29, 2013)

Two different large-aperture / bokehish images. 
Concrete objects but sort of abstract results: 
1) a simple kitchen-tool 
2) small streams of water flowing on a window with highlights in background

Both with Canon 450D.
1) with 50mm 1.4, f/2.0
2) with 70-200 4.0 IS, f/5.6


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 29, 2013)

Cherry blossoms - Tamron 24-70 VC, approximately 50mm




Visions of Spring by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Ditto on the settings, but a very different subject:




In the Sanctuary - Hammond by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyWashngo (May 29, 2013)

A shot I took during my wedding in Kyoto a couple of years ago. Even on my old 550D, the 100mm L lens got some cracking shots.




A bowl of soup


----------



## iSy (May 29, 2013)

5D3 - Sigma 85mm 1.4

(Excuse low quality as these are from my Facebook)


----------



## Pag (May 29, 2013)

A couple of attempts at creating custom bokeh for product shots.




Rei Ayanami by pagarneau, on Flickr




Diamond Necklace / Collier à Diamant by pagarneau, on Flickr


----------



## Brand B (May 30, 2013)

Pag said:


> A couple of attempts at creating custom bokeh for product shots.



Nice. If you could get her forward knee included with a bit more DOF, I'd call that one great.


----------



## littlewildcat (May 30, 2013)

Not so Bokeh but yummy


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 11, 2013)

Shot with an EF-S 60mm macro on a T1i.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 12, 2013)

Canon 135L




Spirea by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 28, 2013)

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/9ze8957w7akt6nx/31140034.JPG

Taken recently with a film camera, Olympus OM2SP, on Kodak Portra 400, through an Olympus Zuiko 50mm f/1.2, wide-open.

I'm expecting a film scanner to arrive today, so I'll only have to pay for the development, and not the insane high-res scanning prices. I'm excited!


----------



## TommyLee (Sep 24, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Here's one of my favorites.




PERFECT................
in all ways


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 24, 2013)

Who says bokeh for 50mm 1.8 II isn't good? I think it depends on the size of those li'l lights. 







100mm F2.8 USM


----------



## eml58 (Sep 24, 2013)

400f/2.8 II + 1Dx


----------



## donjensen (Sep 24, 2013)

Peugeot.jpg by fluxdon, on Flickr




Catacombes de Paris by fluxdon, on Flickr




Eyes on the price.jpg by fluxdon, on Flickr




6I9B1020.jpg by fluxdon, on Flickr


----------



## Viggo (Sep 24, 2013)

1dx+200 f2 @f2


----------



## jm (Oct 6, 2013)

Dusty vs. Darth


----------



## jm (Oct 6, 2013)

Dusty vs. Superman - Sigma 85mm Canon 5d III


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 6, 2013)

Week 23 by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr









Stranger 012/100 - Nemo by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Butterfly


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 8, 2013)

A Fungus Amongst Us by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## tpatana (Oct 8, 2013)

I got butterfly too, unfortunately the bokeh wasn't that good:


----------



## scotty512 (Oct 8, 2013)

so which one is consider Bokeh - or is it both in different ways??


----------



## Viggo (Oct 8, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> A Fungus Amongst Us by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


Gotta love som ol'skool Incubus 8)

Nice shot also!


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 8, 2013)

Butterfly...


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 8, 2013)

chilledXpress said:


> Week 23 by Sailor's Narrator, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice pics...


----------



## CharlieB (Oct 8, 2013)

What a great thread. Its a amazing how a good number of folks think that an image with out of focus portions or one that contains orbs of specularity is automatically one that has bokeh. This thread reminds me that such things alone do not make bokeh.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2013)

Simple...


----------



## Standard (Oct 8, 2013)

Untitled by Standard Deluxe, on Flickr




Sunlit September by Standard Deluxe, on Flickr


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 8, 2013)

Love the bokeh on my 100-400L when I get a little separation from the background.

Sea gull, Sapelo Island, Georgia. Canon 50D + 100-400L, f5.6, 1/500




(Smugmug link: http://sheldon-photo.smugmug.com/Research-Programs/Sapelo/New-Photos/i-537TN4f/X3)





(Smugmug link: http://sheldon-photo.smugmug.com/Research-Programs/Sapelo/New-Photos/i-SK4wDf8/A)

With apologies for not cloning out the guano on the piling


----------



## Tholen (Oct 8, 2013)

walk in autumn garden with 7D and 100l


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 8, 2013)

tpatana said:


> I got butterfly too, unfortunately the bokeh wasn't that good:



I disagree. I think this is a very creative butterfly shot with the balcony and fence nicely out-of-focus with smooth bokeh. Good use of DOF to isolate the subject while still providing a sense of place. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2013)

Canon 1DX, 600mm+1.4xIII, 1/800s, f5.6, ISO640, handheld


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2013)

Canon 1DX, 600mm+1.4xIII, 1/1250s, f5.6, ISO640, handheld


----------



## Eldar (Oct 8, 2013)

Canon 1DX, 600mm+1.4xIII, 1/800s, f6.3, ISO4000, handheld


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 8, 2013)

Dragonfly


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 8, 2013)

Butterfly


----------



## Crapking (Oct 8, 2013)

N Seymour 5d3-132 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Camera Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Exposure 1/5000 sec
Aperture f/1.6
Focal Length	85 mm (85/1.2 II)


----------



## Crapking (Oct 8, 2013)

Notarthomas-52 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Camera Canon EOS-1D X
Exposure 0.017 sec (1/60)
Aperture f/4.5
Focal Length 200 mm (70-200/2.8 IS II)
ISO Speed 6400


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 8, 2013)

Standard said:


> Untitled by Standard Deluxe, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are both nicely done!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 8, 2013)

Conurus Contax Zeiss 50/1.4


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 8, 2013)

50/1.7


----------



## tpatana (Oct 9, 2013)

wsheldon said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I got butterfly too, unfortunately the bokeh wasn't that good:
> ...



Thanks. I like the picture, although the bokeh wasn't exactly as I hoped.

That was the coolest place I've been to. Here's another photo from same spot, different lens/angle: http://www.terophotography.com/Pictemp/TERO3439-Edit.jpg


----------



## Marine (Oct 9, 2013)

First bokeh
with Canon 700D - Tamron 17-50mm F/2,8 XR Di II LD


----------



## westr70 (Oct 9, 2013)

Camera and lens please! This is a great opportunity to scout out this feature on different lens and cameras.


----------



## Mendolera (Oct 9, 2013)

eml58, that shots just straight up awesome...



eml58 said:


> 400f/2.8 II + 1Dx


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Canon 7D
190mm (70-200 f2.8 II)
f2.8 
1/2000s 
ISO 100

Handheld crouched/bentover. Tried to get one with the seeds being blown away with the help of a friend, complete failure 




Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr

Canon 7D
182mm (70-200 f2.8 II)
f4
1/320 (was windy so it very tough to get a shot as sharp as I wanted)
ISO 200
Handheld/crouched.




Untitled by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## ckwaller (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Sporgon (Oct 9, 2013)

Ultra shallow depth of field stuff isn't really my thing, but here's a shot taken with the 300/4 L @f4. Minimum focus distance.


----------



## tomberkley (Oct 10, 2013)

NewZealand bush goodness


----------



## TheJock (Nov 17, 2013)

I hope this one qualifies, I used my 50 f1.8II for this shot, those water drops took bloody ages to place, then I set up on 15 seconds and I shone an LED torch round the disc.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 26, 2013)

Nifty-fifty most-often-than-not maligned bokeh...


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 27, 2013)

85 1.2


----------



## lion rock (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope this is acceptable


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> 85 1.2



Nice! This is what I call a glass full of bubbles!


----------



## tpatana (Dec 2, 2013)

Wasn't really intentional, and not that much bokeh anyway.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2013)

Local wildlife


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 2, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Local wildlife



That is really nice work. Has that pro "gloss" to it!


----------



## Viggo (Dec 2, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Local wildlife
> ...



Thanks man! It's a slight boost in color and sharpened, slight crop or else it is as shot. F2 with the 200 f2, that lens, wow, love it !


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 2, 2013)

Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Dec 2, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


Excellent


----------



## shinyafro (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky shot at a friend's wedding. Bounced the flash off of the awning at the end of the night and caught rainbows and bokeh in the bubbles. Didn't notice the booty grab until I got the pictures downloaded onto my computer!


----------



## Zoellner (Dec 2, 2013)

Mamiya 80 1.9 and Mamiya 300 2.8 APO with Extension rings


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 4, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> ...


Tusen takk Eldar.

Here's another one with bokeh, not to everyone's taste with the strong backlighting and blown highlights, but it was experimental and the idea was to create a mood, not get the best DR.




Thinking of You by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 4, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Excellent !


----------



## wsheldon (Dec 4, 2013)

Surprisingly good bokeh for 70-200 f4L is on the 6D, wide open at f4. Can't wait to try out my new 135L for portraits!


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> ...



+1 Very nice shot Kernuak. Well done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2013)

wsheldon said:


> Surprisingly good bokeh for 70-200 f4L is on the 6D, wide open at f4. Can't wait to try out my new 135L for portraits!



The 70-200 is a fabulous lens for the price. F/4 at 200mm and 6 feet from the subject is .79 inches. That is a pretty small depth of field, and so bokeh is pretty nice.

People sometimes don't realize how small depth of field becomes with a telephoto even though the aperture doesn't seem all that large. The depth of field is actually LARGER at that distance with the 85mm f/1.2L wide open.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 6, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Backlit Mycenoid by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## Menace (Dec 16, 2013)

Cute


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 16, 2013)

Shot with the Canon 24-105 at f/8 on an 5D3. I was actually trying to achieve a good balance between the in- and out-of-focus areas, rather than maximum bokeh.


----------



## weko (Dec 17, 2013)

Windy Spring


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 17, 2013)

Here's one from the Tamron 24-70 VC. It's a great travel option because of being to do shots like this along with the big landscape options and general reportage shooting.


----------



## cid (Dec 17, 2013)

I have to say 100L has great bokeh 
on 500px


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's one from the Tamron 24-70 VC. It's a great travel option because of being to do shots like this along with the big landscape options and general reportage shooting.




Lovely


----------



## Simon_X_George (Dec 17, 2013)

Shaggy Ink cap Coprinus comatus - 7D 300/2.8L


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 18, 2013)

Gone to Seed by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 18, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Shaggy Ink cap Coprinus comatus - 7D 300/2.8L



Nice. Talk about some serious working distance!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 18, 2013)

50mm 1.8 ii


























Sigma 105mm Macro 




































Canon 200mm 2.8


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 18, 2013)

Can I just say...you guys take some awesome pictures!... I seriously love this whole thread =)


----------



## cid (Dec 18, 2013)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> 50mm 1.8 ii
> ...
> 
> Sigma 105mm Macro
> ...


great shots, I really like the ones produced by sigma!


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> [quote author=Viper28link=topic=12202.msg348404#msg348404 date=1387320662]
> Shaggy Ink cap Coprinus comatus - 7D 300/2.8L



Nice. Talk about some serious working distance!
[/quote]

Thanks, you use what you have handy, I was out shooting aircraft and saw this


----------



## Synkka (Dec 18, 2013)

Spider Web - 135L



spider-web by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 18, 2013)

cid said:


> Andy_Hodapp said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm 1.8 ii
> ...



It is such a great lens, it is the non OS version, I picked it up on ebay for $300, it is pretty much the sharpest lens I have ever used. Has incredibly bad auto focus though!


----------



## Snodge (Dec 20, 2013)

Love seeing the variety of images, and the quality too! Hopefully some of these coming up will be some almost unique combinations for you; and perhaps, someone might quite like the idea of using old m42 manual lenses - once you start though, it's hard to stop getting more of them!

5dmk3 with Kohki Komura f/3.5 (at f/3.5) 135mm m42 lens:





60d with Kaligar f/2.8 (at f/2.8) 135mm m42 lens:





60d with Porst Weit-Winkel f/2.8 (at f/2.8) 35mm m42 lens:





5dmk3 with Asahi S-M-C f/1.4 (at f/1.4) 50mm m42 lens:





I have more images from more conventional lenses too, but these are more unusual!


----------



## weko (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome shot!



Snodge said:


> Love seeing the variety of images, and the quality too! Hopefully some of these coming up will be some almost unique combinations for you; and perhaps, someone might quite like the idea of using old m42 manual lenses - once you start though, it's hard to stop getting more of them!
> 
> 5dmk3 with Kohki Komura f/3.5 (at f/3.5) 135mm m42 lens:


----------



## weko (Dec 27, 2013)

May your day be filled with love, peace, and happiness. Not only today, but each and everyday!






Shot with 70-200 2.8L IS II


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

A pensive daughter on Christmas eve.
1DX, Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4, ISO1600, f1.4, 1/100s


----------



## Menace (Dec 27, 2013)

Eldar said:


> A pensive daughter on Christmas eve.
> 1DX, Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4, ISO1600, f1.4, 1/100s



Thats a lovely image Eldar - well done.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

Menace said:


> Thats a lovely image Eldar - well done.


Thanks Menace. Lovely profile on that one ... but I´m not really objective am I ...


----------



## canonJA (Feb 26, 2014)

A Canon Xmas 8)


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 10, 2014)

One from the other day that I was pretty happy with:


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 10, 2014)

This is not the kind of work I typically do, but here are three from a series I've been working on here and there to document longleaf pines:


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Snodge said:


> Love seeing the variety of images, and the quality too! Hopefully some of these coming up will be some almost unique combinations for you; and perhaps, someone might quite like the idea of using old m42 manual lenses - once you start though, it's hard to stop getting more of them!
> 
> 5dmk3 with Kohki Komura f/3.5 (at f/3.5) 135mm m42 lens:
> 
> ...



I really like the last one


----------



## cosmopotter (Jul 10, 2014)

From the ice storm last December...

Not terrible considering it was taken through a dirty window on an APS-C camera at full zoom and f5.6.

(70D with EF 70-300mm IS USM @ 300mm f5.6) - unedited


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 10, 2014)

5D3_2787 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_1468 by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_0143 by yorgasor, on Flickr

The first two were from a recent trip to Singapore, but these were all shot on my 5D3 w/ an old Nikon 300mm f/2.8 AIS lens & Canon 2x Extender III.


----------



## cosmopotter (Jul 10, 2014)

Having so much trouble posting this one... my chihuahua bokeh.

T4i with EF50mm f1.4


----------



## bobshut (Jul 10, 2014)

Tamron 150-600 1/2000 @ f8


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 10, 2014)

Candelabra Primrose by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 10, 2014)

Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 2x TC mkII


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 2x TC mkII




Wonderful!


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 10, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 2x TC mkII



A wall-hanger for sure! I love how the sea sparkles even though it's completely blurred.


----------



## ewg963 (Jul 10, 2014)

Daffodil 5d Mark II w 135mm @ 2


----------



## ewg963 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wedding. 5D Mark III w/ 70-200 @ 2.8


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II with a 2x TC mkII



Beautiful. I really like this image. Well done.


----------



## ecka (Jul 10, 2014)

IMG_4169 by ecka84, on Flickr




IMG_1941 by ecka84, on Flickr




IMG_1606 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Jul 10, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_4169 by ecka84, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great shots!! love the spider...unique shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_1941 by ecka84, on Flickr



I really like this shot. 8) Well done ecka.


----------



## ecka (Jul 10, 2014)

Click said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_1941 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...





Northstar said:


> great shots!! love the spider...unique shot!



Thank you. I think it is one of my best spider shots. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

Northstar said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_4169 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...



+1....Both light and shadow made the photo looks AWESOME. Great shot ecka


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2014)

.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> .



Looks yummy, Where the milk?

Here is mine 1dx + 85L II @ f1.2


----------



## Besisika (Jul 11, 2014)

200mm f3.2


----------



## Np (Jul 11, 2014)

Body 1dm4
Speed 1/320
F2.5
ISO320


----------



## Menace (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Cute as.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Thanks Menace


----------



## offfocus (Jul 11, 2014)

Small flag.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Nice job. How's the 1dx tracking been treating you with f/1.2?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



With f1.2, I haven't try to shoot in Ai servo much. Keeper is high in single mode.

With 70-200mm f2.8 IS II and 400mm f2.8 IS II Ai servo is wonderful with 1dx. Full burst 20plus RAW, keeper rate is around 18plus.

There is something special about 1dx AF system(i'm not sure what it is), it feels much more responsive and more accurate compared to my 5D III.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I think the AF in the 1dx uses color information for tracking and also can drive the USM motors harder and faster. I wish I had AF point linked spot metering.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 12, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Yes, I love that. Wonder what X II has to offer? I'm more likely will upgrade the 1d line if X II and 5D 4 come out tommorrow


----------



## Viggo (Jul 12, 2014)

50 art wide open.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 12, 2014)

My offering.
-r


----------



## Np (Jul 12, 2014)

Body 1dm4
F1.4
ISO 2500


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 12, 2014)

5Dc & 100mm F/2.8 Macro L IS


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 12, 2014)

5Dc & 70-200mm F/4 L IS


----------



## ecka (Jul 13, 2014)

Just bokeh, no subject 




IMG_0928 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Jul 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 14, 2014)

Christmas in Paris (5d + 100mm F/2.8 IS L Macro)


----------



## Besisika (Jul 15, 2014)

Is it ok to exagerate a bit with color? Just experimenting....
Canon 85mm 1.2 at f2, 5D MK III


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2014)

JohanCruyff said:


> 5Dc & 70-200mm F/4 L IS



I really like this picture. Well done Johan.


----------



## Hill Benson (Jul 15, 2014)

Some great images in this thread. Thanks for sharing everyone.





Night Drive by cnlkurtz, on Flickr

50mm f/1.2, 5DIII, ISO 1600, 1/60th


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 15, 2014)

I occasionally try to shoot humans, instead of getting them out of my landscape shots...


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 15, 2014)

I remember the day I got my EOS M, my first (and only, so far) body with an APS-C sensor. I wondered if one could get a proper bokeh out of it, especially considering how short the 22mm was.


I tested it taking a self-portrait using a bike bell as a mirror.


----------



## jrjr99 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bee In Flight 1 by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 18, 2014)

here's a few of mine


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 26, 2014)

The Zeiss APO Sonnar T 135mm f/2 is utterly bokehlicious:



Instrumental by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Friday is for Fences by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

TeenTog said:


> Shaped bokeh


it's beautiful) is that special bokeh lense?


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 27, 2014)

*sigh*
Could one put in a request to rip the voicebox of trolls/bots? And where would one do so?


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The Zeiss APO Sonnar T 135mm f/2 is utterly bokehlicious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lense, great job!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 28, 2014)

Dustin, your shots shows off the phenomenal bokeh of this lens. The performance of this lens over all is clearly in Otus territory.

This is from the slowly emerging fall outside my cabin

1DX, 135mm f2.0, 1/1600s, f2.0, ISO100


----------



## Eldar (Sep 28, 2014)

Here´s another, also from outside my cabin. If you skip the lack of AF, I have yet to find anything with this lens that I do not like. And (as I have stated a number of times in other threads), if you use an S-type precision focusing screen and your subjects cooperate by not moving too fast, focusing is quite easy.

1DX, 135mm f2.0, 1/100s, f2.0, ISO100


----------



## Ted Adams (Sep 28, 2014)

Barn Owl, Cincinnati Zoo and Botanical Gardens.


----------



## msm (Sep 28, 2014)

Fall bokeh.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon 35mm f2 IS USM - wide open. On a crop-body you almost get macro-ish results with this lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2014)

msm said:


> Fall bokeh.



Very nice. I really like the colors.


----------



## auditom (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon FD 1.2 85mm @ f1.4 with 1Ds M3. The Bokehmonster Combo!


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 28, 2014)

Just a little something...



Puppet Master&#x27;s Witchery by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful bokeh examples folks. I'm glad to suddenly see so many posts


----------



## rcarca (Sep 28, 2014)

A couple or three to add to this lovely, long-running thread:



Several robins were in and out of the trees looking for insects on the ground as I was mowing part of the lawn today. by RCARCARCA, on Flickr
5Diii, 70-200 plus 2x converter



Pink climbing rose by RCARCARCA, on Flickr
With the 100mmL



Pink Climbing Rose by RCARCARCA, on Flickr
100mmL again

And a last one with the 70-200 again, but without the converter:


Daffodils and bokeh by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Richard


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's a recent 200 f2 shot. Even an over cluttered kindergarden playground becomes a colorful abstract.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 29, 2014)

There is something to be learned from this thread if anyone is lurking out there. 

Good bokeh is much more than just a matter of how blurred your background is. It is also important to pay attention to the colour, shape, and texture of the out of focus parts of your photo.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Sep 29, 2014)

Shot with the wonderful 85 1.2 on a EOS 3 with Kodak Ektar 100


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2014)

My Favourite Branch...


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My Favourite Branch...



Beautiful shot.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My Favourite Branch...



That's lovely. The autumn tones really compliment!


----------



## rcarca (Sep 29, 2014)

Doha Airport business lounge, using a 135mmL



Qatar/Doha airport business lounge by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

You know you have problem when the photograph from your six hour layover is the best from your trip. Oh well! Looking forward to the return journey tonight!


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > My Favourite Branch...
> ...


+1
Nicely done


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 29, 2014)

Some of these are really nice. Some make my head hurt.


----------



## offfocus (Sep 29, 2014)

Shot with Canon t2i with 50mm f1.4. Failed macro attempt.


----------



## llre (Sep 29, 2014)

Show shot with my 7D and EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2014)

llre said:


> Show shot with my 7D and EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II.



Very nice. Welcome to CR


----------



## Dogfather (Sep 29, 2014)

5D3 & 85mm f/1.2L II wide open, 1/1250, ISO 100


----------



## dancook (Oct 7, 2014)

Light by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

600D + 100-400


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has the above bird image been adjusted in post? The outer rim of the bird exhibits a bit of the HDR look...


----------



## BPLOL (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope this works...


----------



## Eldar (Oct 28, 2014)

Zeiss Distagon 35mm f1.4, 1DX
1/30s, f1.4, ISO320


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 28, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Zeiss Distagon 35mm f1.4, 1DX
> 1/30s, f1.4, ISO320


Now, that is creamy and smooth! That doesn't look like a standard turntable and pickup; are you an audiophile, or you found this gear elsewhere?


----------



## Eldar (Oct 28, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Zeiss Distagon 35mm f1.4, 1DX
> ...


It's my second addiction. It is a SOTA Millennia turntable, with a Triplanar VII arm and a Lyra Helicon pickup. Pass labs Xono, X1 and X600 amplifiers, Wadia 861 SE CD player and Martin Logan electrostatic speakers, all connected with Synergistic research cables. The sound is quite acceptable


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue pin-cushions up close.
300mm f4 lens @ f4.5 and sitting at the minimum focusing distance.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 28, 2014)

Just these "poor man's workhorses" do fine in the bokeh department, IMO ...

1) 100 2.8 MACRO non-IS @ f/4.0
2) 70-200 4.0 L non-IS @ 200mm, f/8.0, near MFD


----------



## Besisika (Oct 28, 2014)

Canon 35mm 1.4; from Montreal Zombie Walk 2014


Zombie Walk_015 by Besisika, on Flickr


----------



## kaykay (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My Favourite Branch...



Beautiful bokeh.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Oct 28, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> Just these "poor man's workhorses" do fine in the bokeh department, IMO ...
> 
> 1) 100 2.8 MACRO non-IS @ f/4.0
> 2) 70-200 4.0 L non-IS @ 200mm, f/8.0, near MFD



That Bee shot is awesome! Seems like a pretty hard shot to nail.


----------



## thiagoyk (Oct 28, 2014)

New on the forum:

24-105mm f/4


The Fly - Big by thiagoyk, on Flickr

50mm f/1.4


Night Rain by thiagoyk, on Flickr


----------



## TAW (Oct 28, 2014)

1DX & 200 f2


----------



## infared (Oct 28, 2014)

here are a few...one from a job...two for the "love of"...


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

thiagoyk said:


> New on the forum:
> 
> 24-105mm f/4
> 
> ...




Very nice! Espcially the second one.


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

infared said:


> here are a few...one from a job...two for "love of"...




Great subjects. Great bokeh. I Like them!


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

TAW said:


> 1DX & 200 f2




Beautiful! I like the colors. And, almost impossible to get bad bokeh with the 200 f/2 8)


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > Just these "poor man's workhorses" do fine in the bokeh department, IMO ...
> ...


Agree. Wonderful, well done!


----------



## spandau (Oct 28, 2014)

Goshawk flying through a colorful background.


----------



## Schultzie (Oct 28, 2014)

1Dx 70-200 @ f/4



 by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



Thanks for your comments!

I checked the file: it was manually focused and only one shot done.
The subject is what we call in german a "Schwebewespe" or literally translated,
a "hoovering wasp". These little animals can stay at the same 3D point
like high quality quadocopters - everything in a mere 50 milligrams package that
doesn't need to recharge a battery on the grid ... wonders of nature!

If you move slowly they stay - I tried to get a nice background by varying the
angle slowly and focusing fine tuning was done by varying the distance to the
"wasp".

The 40D has a very good focusing screen and I was "socialized" with manual focus
cameras in the early 1990ies (the trusty Canon EF) which helped me a lot + I had
some luck to get that shoot too!

(I am really excited by the 7D mark ii which might help to shoot such subjects with
a lot of AF support !)


----------



## sandfish (Oct 28, 2014)

5DMIII, 100mm Macro


----------



## K-amps (Oct 29, 2014)

Eldar said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Would love to be your best friend  haha, glad to see I am not the only one with similar passions.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 29, 2014)

Sublime is the word that comes to mind when I see all your images.... thanks for giving me a moment of peace and tranquility!

180L


----------



## wjauch (Oct 29, 2014)

Canon 6D, Nikkor 180mm 2.8 lens via an eBay adapter. 1/4000 sec at f 4.0. Shot from the back of the boat, lots of spray in the foreground


----------



## K-amps (Oct 30, 2014)

Does this count? I did a photoshoot of my little one's Lego indulgence.

100L with Kenko extensions


----------



## candyman (Oct 30, 2014)

K-amps said:


> Does this count? I did a photoshoot of my little one's Lego indulgence.




Yes, very nice!


----------



## dhr90 (Oct 30, 2014)

K-amps said:


> Sublime is the word that comes to mind when I see all your images.... thanks for giving me a moment of peace and tranquility!



Lovely shot there.


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

100-400


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 13, 2014)

Canon 5D MkII + Nikon Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 pre-Ai + processing in the Gimp



Gothic Conjoined Twins by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## witty_username (Nov 14, 2014)

Love the smile on my pups face! sooc SL1 + 135L @f2 250sec 200iso


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2014)

Cameras in the Desert Reno 3013 2620 cropped © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## brought1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Canon 5D MK II/ 70-200 L II, @2.8


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Nov 24, 2014)

Christmas time is a great time for Bokeh!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 1, 2014)

From the Otus 85mm f/1.4: 



The Otus Bokeh Monster by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 1, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> From the Otus 85mm f/1.4:
> 
> The Otus Bokeh Monster by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


I'm getting lens envy.
That bokeh is nothing short of magnificent, Dustin!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 2, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > From the Otus 85mm f/1.4:
> ...



Sadly, I had to send it back to Zeiss today. My review period is over... :'(


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2014)

1. Grackle in field
2. Female sparrow with a mouthful for the young'uns.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2014)

Various


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2014)

Various


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 8, 2014)

Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM (Cropped) - 1/250s at f/2, -1.0 FEC


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 8, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Canon EF 24mm f/1.4 L II USM (Cropped) - 1/250s at f/2, -1.0 FEC



Great shot. That's beautiful bokeh!


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 9, 2014)

Santa's little helper


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Santa's little helper



Cute. Looks like she'd (he'd ?) rather be doing something else.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 9, 2014)

dpc said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Santa's little helper
> ...



Probably. Like... pooping on the rug and eating the coffee grounds out of the garbage can... preferably not in the reverse order.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

?


----------



## nateg (Dec 9, 2014)

Canon 7d + Canon EF 100mm F/2.8L IS Macro


----------



## nateg (Dec 9, 2014)

Canon 7d mk II + Canon EF 100-400mm L IS


----------



## Schultzie (Dec 9, 2014)

1Dx and the 35L @ 1.4




Brookfield Zoo - Holiday Magic by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 10, 2014)

Schultzie said:


> 1Dx and the 35L @ 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Christmas lights are God's gift to wide aperture lenses


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:



Beautiful Dead Plant by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Dead Plant by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



This is a great picture. I love the tones and colors. Do you mind if I ask how this image was processed?


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Dead Plant by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



A very nice picture, Dustin! Excellent work with post processing. It just goes to show that one can turn almost any subject, even the apparently least promising, into great pictures.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 10, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:
> ...



Sure. I most used a few of my own overlays - think of textures that are blurred so they mostly just enhance certain ranges of color. I mask the areas that I want affected. I then added the flare in a similar fashion. It was probably about 6 minutes worth of work  (but with some time investment building my texture layers in advance, of course)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 10, 2014)

dpc said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:
> ...



Absolutely. It's actually one of my favorite aspects of photography, as it doesn't take a huge amount of skill to capture a scene that is already gorgeous!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here is one from the Zeiss Makro-Planar 50mm f/2 that I am currently reviewing:




Lovely. Nicely done Dustin.


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 10, 2014)

Santa is in the House by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## PureShot (Dec 10, 2014)

Canon 6D Sigma 50 Art at 1.4


----------



## SwnSng (Dec 11, 2014)

Please to meet you, hope you guessed my name... by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## CanonOregon (Dec 11, 2014)

A one hundred year old Kodak- given by my grandmother to my grandfather as an engagement gift in 1914. American flag to symbolize Kodak's American heritage (actually it was just there on the front porch, but that sounded better!) Canon 70d, 85mm f1.8 at f4.


No 1-A Folding Pocket Kodak by cam phone guy, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2014)

Pronghorn


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 14, 2014)

Canon 135mm f/2 L USM 
1/320s at f/2.2


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 14, 2014)

nateg said:


> Canon 7d + Canon EF 100mm F/2.8L IS Macro


Beautiful shots Nateg!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 14, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> nateg said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7d + Canon EF 100mm F/2.8L IS Macro
> ...



Nice shot!


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2014)

+1

Well done Nateg.


----------



## GaabNZ (Dec 15, 2014)

Lights from the street and apartment buildings in Broadbeach, Queensland, Australia. 

Taken from our 16th floor apartment.



Broadbeach Bokeh by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2014)

Winter


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> Winter


dpc, you are without end  I really enjoy your images. They seem to be a reflection of where you live and who you are. Please, let us have more


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

dpc said:


> Winter




Beautiful pictures. Nicely done dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter
> ...




Thanks! I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter
> ...



Thanks, Click! I appreciate it.


----------



## PavelR (Dec 20, 2014)

300mm, 1/100s, f 3.5


----------



## RMuzzy (Dec 20, 2014)

60D and 24L at f1.4


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2014)

First post...Welcome to CR RMuzzy


----------



## beckstoy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sedona, AZ

5DM3
EF 85 1.2L II

shot at f1.2


----------



## Northbird (Dec 20, 2014)

Red-breasted Sapsucker (Sphyrapicus ruber)  by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Dec 22, 2014)

Adventurer


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bee In Flight 1 by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 22, 2015)

Probably a bit cheeky putting the 40 pancake in this thread, but I think it has made a nice job here at f3.5

Ivy growing over a wall in front of the ruined Byland Abbey, England. This is straight out of the camera using the 'landscape' picture style and increased contrast.


----------



## dpc (Jan 23, 2015)

Flowers


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Probably a bit cheeky putting the 40 pancake in this thread, but I think it has made a nice job here at f3.5
> 
> Ivy growing over a wall in front of the ruined Byland Abbey, England. This is straight out of the camera using the 'landscape' picture style and increased contrast.


Not even close to being cheeky 

The 40 pancake has a close focus capability and the bokeh is quite good for such an inexpensive lens. Here is a shot I took of a small subject close to minimum focus distance. The background diffuses nicely.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 3, 2015)

Caley...

5D3+50L with Elinchrom Quadra into a 1 meter Rotalux Octa


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 8, 2015)

Roses and Jelly Beans!


----------



## spandau (Mar 2, 2015)

Bokeh from Cannon 400mm F5.6L on Goshawk in flight.


----------



## MickDK (Mar 2, 2015)

5D3 + 85L II

Andrea






Chili





Garfield


----------



## Northbird (Mar 2, 2015)

Canon 7D I. 




Orange Sulphur Butterfly (Colias eurytheme) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Sunnystate (Mar 2, 2015)

Some old model of Rebel with 100-400 I


----------



## Northbird (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunnystate said:


> Some old model of Rebel with 100-400 I



Excellent shot "Sunnystate" very nicely done.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 2, 2015)

5D3 + 85mm f/1.2 II with Elinchrom Quadra in 1 meter Rotalux Octa for fill.


----------



## DJD (Mar 2, 2015)

Focal Length 50mm (with 25mm extender)
Exposure	1/500
F Number	f/4.5
ISO	100


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunnystate said:


> Some old model of Rebel with 100-400 I



Lovely. Beautiful shot. Well done Sunnystate.


----------



## e-d0uble (Mar 3, 2015)

70-200 f/2.8L IS II, fall foliage=great combo.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea, it's a mess, I know. But hey, bokeh!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 3, 2015)

The new Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 has some of the nicest bokeh that I've seen from a 50mm prime.



Draw for Me - Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 4, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Salphoto222 (Mar 4, 2015)

Canon 6D
Canon 85 1.8 @ f1.8


----------



## Besisika (Mar 4, 2015)

Salphoto222 said:


> Canon 6D
> Canon 85 1.8 @ f1.8


Nice!


----------



## Salphoto222 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2015)

Salphoto222 said:


> Canon 6D
> Canon 85 1.8 @ f1.8




Very nice picture....And welcome to CR


----------



## Salphoto222 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Click for the nice comments & I appreciate the welcome


----------



## ecka (Mar 6, 2015)

IMG_2801 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 6, 2015)

If you can get it focused, the new Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 has as good a bokeh drawing as any 50mm lens I've ever used before (about 18-20 of them).



Brand New - Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## ecka (Mar 6, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> If you can get it focused, the new Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 has as good a bokeh drawing as any 50mm lens I've ever used before (about 18-20 of them).
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New - Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Nice!
I wonder why they didn't make an AE version of this lens, for the price ...


----------



## Pookie (Mar 6, 2015)

5D3 + 85mm f/1.2 II...


----------



## ecka (Mar 7, 2015)

IMG_1626 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 8, 2015)

With my new(ly acquired) 5D classic: One of two reasons to use FF: Bokeh/shallow DOF.

5D classic with EF 2.8 / 100 Macro USM


----------



## wyldeguy (Mar 9, 2015)

Here are some of my favs


----------



## 7Dneilan (Mar 9, 2015)

Clouded Monitor Lizard. 70-200mm II wide open on 7D


----------



## rcarca (May 10, 2015)

More bokeh...



Copper Beech by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

70-200 f2.8 Mkii L on a 5Diii with a good dose of decent sun in the early evening...

Richard


----------



## Click (May 10, 2015)

rcarca said:


> More bokeh...
> 
> 70-200 f2.8 Mkii L on a 5Diii with a good dose of decent sun in the early evening...
> 
> Richard



Lovely light. Nicely done, Richard.


----------



## Joellll (May 10, 2015)

Sweet, sweet bokeh.


----------



## Jules (May 10, 2015)

Details of the top of "Saint Louis chest" (circa 1236), given by Philippe IV le Bel with Louis IX (Saint Louis) relics.
Now at the Louvre in Paris

40D + 100LMacro


----------



## DJD (May 10, 2015)

Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi
ISO: 400
Exposure: 1/500 sec
Aperture: 1.4
Focal Length: 50mm


----------



## ykn123 (May 10, 2015)

1D Mark 3 , 50 1.4 at f2, ISO1600 - American diner in Karlsruhe,GE


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 10, 2015)

Here's one from the Zeiss Otus 55. I've been reviewing it and the 50L - two very, very different lenses with completely different looks.

This is a natural light portrait with just a minute's worth of processing in Lightroom.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 10, 2015)

Wow - SRGB really destroys the nuance of color in that image above. Yuck! What is the color space of this forum? The original JPEG doesn't look like that, even in sRGB.


----------



## Sporgon (May 10, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Wow - SRGB really destroys the nuance of color in that image above. Yuck! What is the color space of this forum? The original JPEG doesn't look like that, even in sRGB.



It is the usual sRGB but I find that converting the file to png before posting results in much more accurate colour, at least for mine.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2015)

DJD said:


> Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi
> ISO: 400
> Exposure: 1/500 sec
> Aperture: 1.4
> Focal Length: 50mm



I really like this picture. Well done DJD.


----------



## lion rock (May 11, 2015)

A couple to offer ...


----------



## DJD (May 11, 2015)

Click said:


> DJD said:
> 
> 
> > Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi
> ...



Thanks


----------



## lucasrodriguezfontan (May 11, 2015)

A couple of mine

Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/



2 by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, en Flickr




Jo en Manzanares by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, en Flickr


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 11, 2015)

These are great portraits. Good work.


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)

lucasrodriguezfontan said:


> A couple of mine
> 
> Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/
> 
> ...




Very nice


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)

Icicle melting off the roof of a ski chalet


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)




----------



## keithfullermusic (May 11, 2015)

I'm loving my new Sigma 35 and it's bokeh





Kara by Keith Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)




----------



## eml58 (May 11, 2015)

1Dx & Otus 85 @ f1.4

Kyoto Japan


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

eml58 said:


> 1Dx & Otus 85 @ f1.4
> 
> Kyoto Japan



Lovely shot... So zen. Well done Edward.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 12, 2015)

From the SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4. Two exposures - one is f/1.4 for the background, and I used an f/4 aperture on the subject to have more of it in focus.



Vintage Tools by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Here's another from the 50L:



Fresh Leaves by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2015)

Tip of a lily petal


----------



## gonzalo (May 12, 2015)

BdF31 by Gonzalo Vidal Soler, en Flickr


----------



## gonzalo (May 12, 2015)

BdF26 by Gonzalo Vidal Soler, en Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2015)

Had posted this in a different thread but it seems to fit here, too.


----------



## dpc (May 13, 2015)

Buds on my crabapple tree.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 13, 2015)

dpc said:


> Buds on my crabapple tree.



Look awesome dpc 

What lens did you used? 50L?


----------



## dpc (May 13, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Buds on my crabapple tree.
> ...



Thanks, Dylan! Appreciate it. I used a Canon 7D with the 100mm f/2.8L macro lens for all three pictures. For the first two the data are: ISO = 100; 1 EV; f/ 2.8; 1/800. For the third: ISO =100; 1 EV; f/3.2; 1/800. There was a fair bit of wind so I took a lot of shots before I got any that were acceptable.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 23, 2015)

My first shot with my Canon 5D Mark III. This is the hood ornament on a 1932 Chevy Coupe. The hood ornament is actually made for the Pontiac Eagle Model of 1932. That's what the old man told me. Nice out of focus background and beautiful round Bokeh from the Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. Gotta love Canon.


----------



## andarx (Sep 24, 2015)

Untitled by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2015)

The daddy longlegs was a bonus.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 24, 2015)

Ironman Wisconsin. 7D m2 + 135mm f2.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 24, 2015)

Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4xTC mkIII


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 24, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4xTC mkIII



That's nice for a LOT of reasons.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

I really like the above picture, Pookie. Well done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's one from the new Tamron 45mm f/1.8 VC. It focuses VERY close and gives nearly a .30x magnification - very impressive for a non-macro near 50mm lens. As a result, you can really blow out backgrounds with close focus.

I've got a gallery started as I review the lens (and its 35mm sister) over the next week or so.

http://bit.ly/1Kx9cTy


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4xTC mkIII
> ...



Indeed. Beautiful shot.


----------



## dpc (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (May 16, 2017)

One.
-r


----------



## Jopa (May 19, 2017)

So many splendid samples of bokeh in this thread.
Here is mine. While it's hard to call it "smooth" and "creamy", it's still my favorite. Sun in the dew, OOF, rendered like gold coins by the Sigma 85 Art.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

Jopa said:


> So many splendid samples of bokeh in this thread.
> Here is mine. While it's hard to call it "smooth" and "creamy", it's still my favorite. Sun in the dew, OOF, rendered like gold coins by the Sigma 85 Art.



That's a nice looking image


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

The 35L II is one of my favorite lenses right now because it is just so good in every situation. Case in point: this past weekend I was shooting an event and then a banquet. Even in those practical settings, I came home with some images I love, whether it was shooting the centerpieces at the banquet:



A Surfeit of Beauty by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

or shooting musicians playing in the youth convention:



Bring that Bass by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

or a couple of months ago just shooting a chess board I found in a Gold Lounge at a resort I was documenting:



Your Move by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

It's all great. I also find that I get really good three dimensional subject rendering. This is the most "Zeiss-like" Canon lens that I've used - it feels a whole lot like an Otus.


----------



## meywd (May 23, 2017)

Amazing shots Dustin, I really want that lens.


----------



## Jopa (May 23, 2017)

Thank you Dustin.
Your 35mm shots look awesome. I also like this lens a lot, it's actually my default travel lens now, don't need anything else...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Thank you Dustin.
> Your 35mm shots look awesome. I also like this lens a lot, it's actually my default travel lens now, don't need anything else...



I sold my 24-70 f/2.8 (I had the Tamron), with the thought of replacing it with either A) Sigma 24-70 ART, Tamron 24-70 G2, or Canon 24-70 IS. I've been using the 35L II where I would use a 24-70, though, and have seriously begun to wonder if I even need a 24-70.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Dustin. I especially like the second one. 8)


----------



## Sporgon (May 23, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dustin.
> ...



That's exactly the conclusion I have come to: I don't require a "standard" zoom anymore.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 23, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



I still have the 24-70 f2.8 and primarily use it for functions etc, but the 35 f2 IS has taken over for travel duties and is edging the 'go to' zoom out more and more often.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 23, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> That's exactly the conclusion I have come to: I don't require a "standard" zoom anymore.





privatebydesign said:


> I still have the 24-70 f2.8 and primarily use it for functions etc, but the 35 f2 IS has taken over for travel duties and is edging the 'go to' zoom out more and more often.



That's a problem for this new round of 24-70 lenses, though I suspect they will continue to sell well.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 23, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > That's exactly the conclusion I have come to: I don't require a "standard" zoom anymore.
> ...



Yes I'd take a sniff around a Canon 24-70 f2.8 IS but considering the price would be substantial it wouldn't be any kind of priority.

It's funny the 100 L Macro has pushed the 70-200 f2.8 IS out the bag most of the time now too. At this moment I am traveling in the Caribbean with one body the 35 f2 IS and the 100 L Macro, it is much nicer to carry than the 24-70 and 70-200 f2.8's!


----------



## SecureGSM (May 23, 2017)

Pookie, outstanding. I love the "Cinematic" look of the image. The tonal range that was choosen is a perfect match for the models inner beauty... I wonder if you ended up appliying a filter of worked you way through one step at the time in order to "colour grade" the image? You have a magnificent sense of colour balance and key to ambient light ratios. Very Holywood like look and feel. Thank you, Sir! 



Pookie said:


>


https://flic.kr/p/qRXutj


----------



## Pookie (May 23, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Pookie, outstanding. I love the "Cinematic" look of the image. The tonal range that was choosen is a perfect match for the models inner beauty... I wonder if you ended up appliying a filter of worked you way through one step at the time in order to "colour grade" the image? You have a magnificent sense of colour balance and key to ambient light ratios. Very Holywood like look and feel. Thank you, Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks SecureGSM... Over the years I've developed my own sets of grading dependant on the lighting used and conditions. From that point I usually tweak it just a little for the specific shoot. Unfortunately there are never one size fits all solutions that you you can just apply without thought. Once dialed in though i will apply the final adjustments to the entire shoot to maintain consistency.


----------



## slclick (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh Tannenbaum....


----------



## Valvebounce (May 17, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Not sure if this is bokehlicious enough to count? Whilst walking on the local sea front I saw this arrangement of shells that had been left by someone else, I felt their efforts worthy of preserving before nature  or nurture : removed it. ;D
Two different views with slightly different results, 
the first was with the camera sitting at the same height as if it were placed on the wall, 7DII 100-400 L II 
the second was about a third of the body (the grip) below the wall surface 7DII 100-400 L II + 1.4xIII 



SE0A9827_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9826_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 17, 2018)

Canon EOS 5DS
EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM



Easyriders 2016 5920 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## peterzuehlke (May 17, 2018)

70-200mm f/4 at f/4 (and 12,800 ISO of course)


----------



## Handrews (May 17, 2018)

Nice shots, guys!

Here's a couple of shots from last year:

Canon EF 135mm f/2L @ ƒ/2.0



Untouched by B90ATX, on Flickr

Canon 24-70mm f/4L IS



Christmas lights bokeh.. by B90ATX, on Flickr


----------

